# 54 L: Betta and tank mates



## morris0n (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi all! 

I'm Roderick and I just started a 54L tank with live plants for a Betta. 

Although I've been researching re tank mates, I'm still pretty undecided. 

From my research I was thinking of having:


A male Betta
10 neon tetras
2 Otos
2 Zebra Nerite Snails

What is your opinion guys / gals?

Thanks for any feedback :wink3:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Is the tank long or tall?


----------



## morris0n (Sep 10, 2016)

Thx Russell! 

I believe that it's long. Measurements (LxDxH) are 60cm x 30cm x 30cm

Attached is how my aquarium is set, need some java moss though


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You only need one Nerite as they will compete with the Oto for algae. Know that Nerite won't normally eat wafers or vegetables; they need the real thing. Oto are shoaling so 6+ is a better number. Depending on your filtration you could have them with the Neons as they spend most of their time attached to the tank wall or on plants and not free swimming.

Some do fine with Betta and Neon but I've found them to be nippy. If you like them I would suggest the more peaceful Ember Tetra. Or, if you like Plakat or female Betta that's what I would get as opposed to a Betta with long fins.

Have fun finding your aquarium residents. Here's a tool which might help you along the way.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## morris0n (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow thx so much for your help really appreciate it! 

Never thought there are such tools online


----------



## morris0n (Sep 10, 2016)

Mmm 6 Otos are a lot for my filter apparently.

I have an Eheim Pickup 60


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Aqadvisor tends to be a bit conservative. Does it indicate you need more filtration? Or that you're overstocked?


----------



## morris0n (Sep 10, 2016)

I retried with Ember Tetras and the results are as follows:

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 67%.Help on Filtration capacity
Recommended water change schedule: 31% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 84%

I guess on the first try I inputted Neons. 

The above results seem to make sense no?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I run two filters in my tanks. I tell myself if one conks out I always have a backup or if I need a hospital or quarantine tank I have an extra. The real reason, I think, is I always have a cycled filter at the ready if I decide to get another tank. 

I looked at your filter and it is for *up to* 60L. So it's the bare minimum for your aquarium. I'd add another or get the smaller Eheim Pickup 45. Plug in both options to Aqadvisor and see what happens. Another thing to do is remove everything except the Betta and see what is your filtration capacity.

Hope this helps.


----------



## morris0n (Sep 10, 2016)

cool will try that out


----------

